# Solved: 500mA versus 1000mA



## jayeliot (Feb 3, 2003)

The manufacturer of my Pogo Products mp3 player is out of business so I could use your guidance. The mp3 can be charged via my computer usb port or an ac wall adapter with a mini usb male connector to the device.

The original charger delivers 5v *500mA* but does not work anymore. Since Pogo is out of business I ordered a charger on-line. Instead of sending what I ordered, they substituted with a 5v *1000mA* charger. I have been going back and forth with them. They say that my mp3 device will not draw more than 500mA and that therefore the 1000mA charger is just fine. Seems odd to me since they offer both a 500mA charger as well as a 1000mA charger. I think they mispicked and sent me the wrong item and now just are stalling.

I am not willing to take their word on this. I do not know if the device has any 'brains' to control the input amps. I do not want to fry the device as it cannot be replaced.

Thanks

Jay


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

They are correct, the voltage and the circuit resistance will determine the current draw.

Think about your 15 amp outlet with a 7 watt nightlight plugged into it. If it couldn't limit the current, it would have 1800 watts pumped into it.


----------



## ARTETUREN (Dec 2, 2007)

Belive in words from *JohnWill*


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

*You can mark your own threads solved using the







button at the top of the first page of the thread in the upper left corner.©*


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

JohnWill said:


> They are correct, the voltage and the circuit resistance will determine the current draw.
> 
> Think about your 15 amp outlet with a 7 watt nightlight plugged into it. If it couldn't limit the current, it would have 1800 watts pumped into it.


John is correct on this (as usual ). Amperage is a pull; a demand load. It's not something that is "pushed". Using John's example, take an ordinary lamp sitting in a room. 120V is the potential voltage there. If there is no bulb; there is no amperage. If you put in a 120 watt bulb, you would then be pulling 1 amp. If you put in a 75 watt bulb, you're pulling .5 amps. Notice the word "pull"; the resistor filament in the bulb is creating the resistance, thus putting off the energy as light.

One of your biggest 120V loads in your house is your toaster.


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

Sorry, I forgot to add something... You can always put in an inline fuse that will protect your device. If you're device is 500mA, get an inline fuse holder with a 500mA fast acting fuse. That way, you don't have to take anyone's word for it!


----------



## jayeliot (Feb 3, 2003)

Thanks very much guys


----------

